# Rivets or rubber grommets



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

What do you guys use to attach eyelets/loops/etc. to your yak?

Also, any cost benefit to trying to scrounge up stainless loops, pulleys and such from Home Depot or other hardware store or should I just buy the kits and get on with it?

Thanks for all the advice,

nw


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I used rivets for my first mod--flush mounts. I've allways kind of wished I'd used screws instead. While the rivets have held up they leave edges that can scratch other gear and my kid.

I'd just get the kit. Gas will offset any savings if you go to more than one store. And you want to be sure you're getting stainless steel hardware. Also, there's a benefit in most cases to using a nut/bolt or wellnut versus just a screw.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I used stainless steel screws to mount everything. Far cheaper than rivets and reusable. They may not hold as well (don't overtighten!) but if you start out with #12 screws you can alway replace it with a bigger one if it pulls out.

To honest with you, I have used #12 screws for everything including anchor hardware and never had one pull out. It's been about 2 years now.

Screws also make a much smaller hole than rivets so if you nee to remove something, a small dab of sealant should cover it up, rather than leaving a drilled hole from a rivet.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

If you use stainless steel , just be make sure to use "Ny-lock" nuts with them. Regular nuts will eventually come loose. Then nylon interior of NYLOCK nuts will keep everything snug. Get some thin oversized washers to use with them to disperse the pressure.................... and your hooked up.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

If you use a dab of silicone on the screws, then you don't need "nylocs" or any other type of locking mechanism. The silicone will act like mild loctite & keep stuff from backing off and it helps w/ water proofing.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright so what should I use for a Yahoo to mount fishing rod holders and a series bungee tiedown? There isw really no way to access the hull wuthout cutting a huge hole . So screws or rivetts?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

notso said:


> If you use a dab of silicone on the screws, then you don't need "nylocs" or any other type of locking mechanism. The silicone will act like mild loctite & keep stuff from backing off and it helps w/ water proofing.


Good idea.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If you have access, a stainless nylock is my preference. 
If not, then use a well nut.
.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey blue that well nut looks pretty sturdy man seems like the answer .


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey I just remembered: with wellnuts, drill slow with the smallest bit possible. Had some misfortune with mounting deck loops for my crate bungees--someone told afterward (maybe I read it on KFS?) that drilling at high speed will warp or melt the hole just enough for the wellnut to wiggle out. Cory eventually had to fix my problem for me by filling in the holes and attaching new hardware.

But elsewhere on the yak, no problems...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

They work ok, but they aren't as strong as a nylock.

Grommet, you bring up a good point... drill the hole slightly smaller than you think you'll need.
.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

BubbaBlue said:


> They work ok, but they aren't as strong as a nylock.
> 
> Grommet, you bring up a good point... drill the hole slightly smaller than you think you'll need.
> .


i used wellnuts on my yak and they work fairly well one thing i did was drillthe hole smaller than i neededand used a very small amout of oil to help it slide in the smaller hole and they are holding strong still


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

use all stainless bolts/washer/ny-locks on mine...everything..flush mounts, scotty, and anchor trolly, some were a lil hard to get my hand up in there, but worth it.

heard well nuts are good too

just superglue it!
Jesse


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> some were a lil hard to get my hand up in there, but worth it.
> 
> 
> Jesse



LOL. Yeah. You should have seen my 6'4" frame inside the forward hatch of my Tarpon 160 from my head to below my nipples, trying to thread a nut on a bolt for a Scotty mount that was about halfway to the seat.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Grommet said:


> LOL. Yeah. You should have seen my 6'4" frame inside the forward hatch of my Tarpon 160 from my head to below my nipples, trying to thread a nut on a bolt for a Scotty mount that was about halfway to the seat.


That's why I have kids.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey I'm having that problem right now. I almost got stuck in the hatch of my Trident yesterday.Good thing I couldn't get my gut in there.Wife would've had to grease me up or cut me out.
Hey "new naples would you rent me one of your kids to finish riggin it?


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> Hey I'm having that problem right now. I almost got stuck in the hatch of my Trident yesterday.Good thing I couldn't get my gut in there.Wife would've had to grease me up or cut me out.
> Hey "new naples would you rent me one of your kids to finish riggin it?


Measure the hole and I'll send the appropriate size helper.

I have a 7 and 4 year old, and a 3 week baby. All sizes covered.


----------

